# Does anyone have photos of roth x hookerae?



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2022)

It is a very old hybrid but remakes are now being offered.
I guess that the best ones will be very colorful and nice, but could also be quite ugly? 
I just can't really picture the outcome in my head.


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2022)

No photos of Paph. Jupiter (reg 1895) in Orchid Wiz.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 17, 2022)

Nothing that would make your heart go pitter-pat.


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2022)

So is that roth x hook or the reciprocal?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 17, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Nothing that would make your heart go pitter-pat.


Maybe, even verging on the border of revolting?
The naturally occuring hybrid of Roth x dayanum, i.e. P. x kimballianum, is so much nicer!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Maybe, even verging on the border of revolting?
> The naturally occuring hybrid of Roth x dayanum, i.e. P. x kimballianum, is so much nicer!


I think roth x dayanum would be quite nice. I mean the good ones at least.
There is this person who presents a very nice roth x curtisii at the local show here and it is quite something. 
Everything about the plant is big. Big leaves, thick inflorescence and huge commanding flowers!
I would think roth x dayanum cross probably looks similar.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> View attachment 35832
> 
> Nothing that would make your heart go pitter-pat.


That's no for me! lol 
Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Aug 20, 2022)

Don't assume they'll all look the same.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2022)

Ray said:


> Don't assume they'll all look the same.


Of course not! 
I'm very well aware of that.


----------



## ORG (Aug 20, 2022)

Paphiopedilum Jupite could be also a beauty. But it is very lazy to make flowers.
Here two different clones. Both are rothschildianum X hookerae.


----------



## ORG (Aug 20, 2022)

About Paph. Kimballianum. Most of the clones are noct so beautiful, especially not so colorful like Jupiter.
When you are interested in rothschildianum.hybrids you can look in my book with most of the primaries of rothschildianum.
Here a typical Paph. Kimballianum (rothschildianum X dayanum and a picture of my book about rothschildianum


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2022)

how easy are they to grow and flower?


----------



## JayeL (Aug 23, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> how easy are they to grow and flower?


My Paph. Kimballianum has been on a suicide mission for years. Every time I nurse it back to health, it gets knocked back.... never flowered for me...

JL


----------

